

Gwene is an RSS (and Atom, etc) to Usenet News (i. e., NNTP) gateway - KC8ZKF
http://gwene.org/about.php

======
ge0rg
Wow, this is something I wished for since the creation of RSS.

Somehow, the RSS design failed to provide features that were already there in
NNTP, like differential updates and message/reply (post/comment) threading...

------
asjo
Here is a little video I made showing how to use Gnus in Emacs to read RSS via
Gwene: <http://vimeo.com/asjo/rss-in-emacs>

~~~
mhd
Any reason to use this over the builtin `nnrss` backend?

~~~
asjo
Only that nntp is more mature than nnrss in Gnus, in my experience.

I only had nnrss working well when I used an external script to fetch the
feeds via cron (there is an example in the documentation).

When Lars created Gwene, I switched to use that instead.

------
octoploid
This is great. If you sign up for new feeds they will be available almost
immediately. I'm using Gwene with mutt as my newsreader.

------
KC8ZKF
At least for now, this is my replacement for Google Reader. I've set up Emacs
Gnus, subscribed to the half-dozen or so blogs that I care about, and now I
read in the comfort Emacs.

------
tracker1
This would be cool with an alt.rss-feed.DOMAIN-COM translator... could even be
used as a backend for an up and coming web-rss platform.

